# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Hacking the Airport

## cp

Ενα site με πολύ χρήσιμα προγράμματα για Airport Base Stations. 

http://edge.mcs.drexel.edu/GICL/people/sevy/airport/

----------


## dti

Συνδέστε εξωτερική κεραία στο παλιό σας airport και πολλές άλλες βελτιώσεις, ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες εδώ:

http://morpheus.voisine.org/airport/

κι εδώ:

http://www.wwc.edu/~frohro/Airport/Airport.html

----------


## ggeorgan

Ο τίτλος του topic μου έκοψε την χολή για τί νόμισα ότι ότι την έπεσαν hackers στο ασύρματο δίκτυο του αεροδρομίου. Πάνω που είχα υποσχεθεί σε φίλο του δικτύου να τον πάω να δεί πώς λειτουργεί.

----------


## cp

::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------

